# *UPDATE* Announcements Next Week?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 2, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/announcements-next-week/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/announcements-next-week/"></a></div>
<strong>*UPDATE 1*</strong>

Someone wrote in and told me that the Canon embargo ends at 11:59PM on February 7, 2011.</p>
<p><strong>From Sweden</strong>

Received word that Swedish journalists have been invited to a press event next Tuesday by Canon. The date would be February 8, 2011.</p>
<p>If anyone else has confirmation of this, please let me know.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Stina</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Announcements Next Week?*

Now that's exciting. New L primes? Or rumored 3D or 5D mk2 or 1Ds???

I don't think it'll be lenses given the latest announcement last August still hasn't materialized in stores save the 70-300 and tele extenders. 

Might be time for a bland rebel announcement. I got to think it's a biggie this time though.


----------



## x-vision (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Announcements Next Week?*

My bet is the 1DV


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

probably a bunch of junk rebel and ef-s zoom lenses :


----------



## binny303 (Feb 2, 2011)

This sunday i went shopping for a 5D markii. I normally go to a pro photo store here in BC.

The sales guy told me to wait for a few days.

I asked why, he said that prices might come down. I asked how much time, he said his boss was going for a meeting tommorow(Monday) and then he will know how much time. I called next day, they would not say anything definitive. They said even if the boss knew, he would not say it. 

Needless to say i am in a fix!


----------



## phil (Feb 2, 2011)

On the 9th the CP+ camera fair starts in the Canon/Nikon homeland Japan. Could be that they want to grow this fair and I'd speculate it will become a regular announcement event, replacing PMA announcement timing (which now takes place later in the year, ist that right??).


----------



## Woody (Feb 2, 2011)

That's just one week away and still no definitive leaks?

Canon has been guarding their secrets well for the past few years...

Honestly, I am beginning to question the purpose of existence for sites such as this....


----------



## OnteoEOS (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually I would be happy if a new Rebel-600D would come. I have been trying to get a 550D on the cheap side and this would be great news ;D

If it is a 5D3...I say it is even greater news but...I doubt the 5D3 comes before the 1DsIV is out.

Now, if it is a 1Ds announcement I will be equally happy because the 1DsII and III will go way cheaper.

Bring it on canon, 2nd hand market needs you.


----------



## Rob (Feb 2, 2011)

I think its going to be a 5D MK3


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm betting we'll see the new X Mark II calculator mouse, this time in six colors and with international availability. That and the 600D/T3i. And printers. It seems like most of the time there's a rumor of an invitation to a European press conference, they announce printers. Whooop-ity-doo.


----------



## Catastrophile (Feb 2, 2011)

the time frame (8 Feb) is about the same as the one given by the guy/gal who sent the rumor of the 16.7MP ff camera:
http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/01/from-the-land-of-crazy-cr0/
note that the timing is not mentioned in the rumor itself, the rumor-source complained about the way CR presented their rumor and said that the camera was coming in two weeks (back on 24 Jan).


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2011)

What's your rumor-source source? 

Anyway, I see it is going to likely be a printer. 




Catastrophile said:


> the time frame (8 Feb) is about the same as the one given by the guy/gal who sent the rumor of the 16.7MP ff camera:
> http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/01/from-the-land-of-crazy-cr0/
> note that the timing is not mentioned in the rumor itself, the rumor-source complained about the way CR presented their rumor and said that the camera was coming in two weeks (back on 24 Jan).


----------



## Catastrophile (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin said:


> What's your rumor-source source?
> 
> Anyway, I see it is going to likely be a printer.
> 
> ...



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,523.msg6571.html#msg6571

can't find the exact wording i mentioned earlier ("two weeks"), thou I remember reading that somewhere here on CR. the overall meaning is the same however since the CP+ show will start on Feb 9th and two weeks after Jan 24th would take you to approximately the same date.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> Someone wrote in and told me that the Canon embargo ends at 11:59PM on February 7, 2011.</p>
> <p><strong>From Sweden</strong>



Embargo??? Did the UN vote on something and I missed it?


----------



## KitH (Feb 2, 2011)

docsmith said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Someone wrote in and told me that the Canon embargo ends at 11:59PM on February 7, 2011.</p>
> ...



I don't think the Nikon / Canon argument has reached UN levels yet?


----------



## Jan (Feb 2, 2011)

Although I don't see the necessity, I guess it will be the 600D. Let's see.


----------



## Radovan III (Feb 3, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm betting we'll see the new X Mark II calculator mouse, this time in six colors and with international availability. That and the 600D/T3i. And printers. It seems like most of the time there's a rumor of an invitation to a European press conference, they announce printers. Whooop-ity-doo.



I don't know how could you have overlooked Canon's flagship product; Lens Coffee Mug 70-200L. Nikon was devastated by this product on Photokina 2010, they've ruined D7000 announcement.
I am betting this time Swedes are up for some real treat, Lens Coffee Mug 28-300L with IS


----------



## ronderick (Feb 4, 2011)

Radovan III said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting we'll see the new X Mark II calculator mouse, this time in six colors and with international availability. That and the 600D/T3i. And printers. It seems like most of the time there's a rumor of an invitation to a European press conference, they announce printers. Whooop-ity-doo.
> ...



No, the newest line of the coffee mug flagship from canon is the EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro (OK, I admit I dig the Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8 mug better - nothing beats the sensation of pouring coffee into a Nikon lens *lol*)


----------



## kubelik (Feb 4, 2011)

Radovan III said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting we'll see the new X Mark II calculator mouse, this time in six colors and with international availability. That and the 600D/T3i. And printers. It seems like most of the time there's a rumor of an invitation to a European press conference, they announce printers. Whooop-ity-doo.
> ...



I'm enjoying the lens mug jokes (popular I guess since we can no longer make direct print button jokes) but I can't help but think, hey, IS technology would actually be great for a coffee mug.

we'd have to call it Coffee Stabilization instead, but can you imagine if the interior layer of the coffee mug was balanced gyroscopically to reduce the effect of translational and rotational forces? no more splashing all over your center console in the car ...


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 4, 2011)

USM - Ultra Sonic Mixing

hmm.... micro or ring type?


----------

